# Mark VIII Errant Armor: Does it Exist?



## Tedathalan (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi all. I was recently reading the Lexicanum entry on Power Armor, and really liked the look of the Mark VIII Errant Armor. But the entry didn't show any images of actual minis wearing the armor, and I couldn't find any on the Forge World site either. So I was wondering if these actually exist as models, or just in fluff currently? Apologies if this has been asked before, I did a search but couldn't find anything!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Howdy 

You get a solitary Mk8 chest piece in the Tactical Squad box....

As worn by Sgt Baldy


----------



## Tedathalan (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow Tawa, thanks for the quick response! But just the one dude? Guess I'll have to abandon my dreams of kitting out my custom, fairly-young chapter with Mark 8 /sad


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

No worries 
If I'm not at work I live on here :laugh:


Yeah, when I first saw mk8 I hated it. I'm quite keen on it these days so I feel your pain at the lack of parts 

Oh, one of the Sternguard as well.....


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Haha the lads in the chat box (Grish and T, Mags as well maybe) were talking about this exact thing the other day as I was droning on about Minotaurs again. I also need to get a great many of I want to do Minotaurs tactical marines - luckily I don't and can get away with using older MK's on the veterans.

As T said there is one in the tactical box and the SG squad leader is wearing one. Other possible sources are the Black Templar Upgrade Sprue:










Middle torso

The Blood Angels Sanguinary Guard have some but they are very ornate:












and the Grey Knight PA models - although they will require a bit of converting.










It is doable to make from GW kits but as you can see it requires a bit of kitbashin. FW doesn't make any although I'll be surprised if this doesn't change with IA12. It's a perfect oppertunity for them to bring some out.


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

i molded and cast my own mk8 chests for an entire imperial fists army it wasn't that hard to do and once painted you couldn't tell the difference, just looked like i raided every bits store for that once piece from the box :wink:


----------



## Tedathalan (Jun 20, 2011)

Maybe with the new 6E Codex, they'll introduce some new Mark VIII minis! /wishfulthinking


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Tedathalan said:


> Maybe with the new 6E Codex, they'll introduce some new Mark VIII minis! /wishfulthinking


Whats funny about the mk8 is that it was introduced to us at the same time as mk7 and used to be purchased in blister packs, i had an entire ultramarine 1st company of mk8 back in the 90s


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> Whats funny about the mk8 is that it was introduced to us at the same time as mk7 and used to be purchased in blister packs, i had an entire ultramarine 1st company of mk8 back in the 90s


*gets misty eyed* :cray:


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

There's always the conversion option. Making a gorget from greenstuff, plasticard or stiff card isn't too hard, i've done it myself.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Rems said:


> There's always the conversion option. Making a gorget from greenstuff, plasticard or stiff card isn't too hard, i've done it myself.


Grrr I hate you. I gave up and simply ordered every GK torso Bits had... my wallet doesn't like me for spending more money on minis but my blood pressure is much lower!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

If you read the most current Space Marine codecies, it appears that Mk VIII armor has been retconned out of the background-- I guess they want it to just be a conversion of Mk VII plate or something... 

Admittedly, I kind of like the idea of a Mk VIII suit being something that isn't necessarily "sanctioned" as far as production patterns go, but is just so common a workshop conversion of Mk VII suits that the Imperium recognizes it as a new pattern altogether.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

IA: Badab War P2 kinda disagrees there I think. IA 12 will probably settle the matter once and for all.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Hopefully. I'd like at least some consistency from book to book these days... Shouldn't be TOO much to ask for...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

The Son of Horus said:


> If you read the most current Space Marine codecies, it appears that Mk VIII armor has been retconned out of the background-- I guess they want it to just be a conversion of Mk VII plate or something...


Bastards. Seeing as they had written it in as a brand new Mk that hadn't really caught on yet that's a bit crap to get rid of it IMO


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

I like cake and pie. 

[Edited]- Discussion of reproducing, casting, moulding, or otherwise counterfeiting Games Workshop products is forbidden. Discussion of mold making in and of itself is acceptable, provided that it is not being described as for use in reproducing Games Workshop products-- i.e., if you make a mold to make terrain features with, that's fine to discuss. But not discussions of how to mold anything produced by GW, including pictures of the results.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

5 available...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SPACE-MAR...51?pt=UK_Toys_Wargames_RL&hash=item3380b3d203


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Um, the full MkVIII had enclosed torso cabling as well as the high 'gorget'. The helmed version was also slightly sunken with modified ear covers and [at the time] a wider crest. The lower leg plates also had a circular insert.

Will point out i only know this so well as just this week i stripped and am repainting and old MkVIII suit plus the DA Serg in Mk VIII who i was going to link to but seems to have disappeared from the GW store in the last couple of weeks.


----------

